
The Boy Who Cried Facebook Phone - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/12/facebook-phone-yes-again/
======
SunboX
The Facebook Phone might be based on Firefox OS:

[http://all-multimedia-solutions.blogspot.de/2012/12/facebook...](http://all-
multimedia-solutions.blogspot.de/2012/12/facebook-phone-based-on-mozilla-
firefox.html?m=1)

[http://www.mozilla-hispano.org/facebook-phone-basado-en-
fire...](http://www.mozilla-hispano.org/facebook-phone-basado-en-firefox-os/)

